# Two bookshelf speakers I noticed with low crossover points



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I looked at Zaph's SR71 bookshelf speakers and I used to own AV123's X-Ls bookshelf speakers. I noticed that both speakers have a very low crossover, somewhere around 1.75 khz. 

Why would they have such a low crossover point? From what I learned, the ER18 can play very high and the X-Ls woofers have paper cones, so I'm assuming those too can play really high. I would figure that a crossover point, like 3khz would be better.


----------



## Licinius (Jan 2, 2008)

Sephiroth619 said:


> I looked at Zaph's SR71 bookshelf speakers and I used to own AV123's X-Ls bookshelf speakers. I noticed that both speakers have a very low crossover, somewhere around 1.75 khz.
> 
> Why would they have such a low crossover point? From what I learned, the ER18 can play very high and the X-Ls woofers have paper cones, so I'm assuming those too can play really high. I would figure that a crossover point, like 3khz would be better.


Generally if you push the crossover point lower, it's to get rid of distortion. There's a paragraph discussing this on the SR71 design page... (3rd para in the measured response section)

http://www.zaphaudio.com/SR71.html


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Licinius said:


> Generally if you push the crossover point lower, it's to get rid of distortion. There's a paragraph discussing this on the SR71 design page... (3rd para in the measured response section)
> 
> http://www.zaphaudio.com/SR71.html


Yeah, he'll usually give you a quick in site into the reason why he picked the crossover point in each design.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

My Chario Academy Millenium 2 bookshelf crosses the Scan tweeter with the 13cm mid-basses at 1100 and respectively 1600Hz. This is their flagship speaker and it's among the best i've heard to the date !


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

fuscobal said:


> My Chario Academy Millenium 2 bookshelf crosses the Scan tweeter with the 13cm mid-basses at 1100 and respectively 1600Hz. This is their flagship speaker and it's among the best i've heard to the date !


So the 13cm plays only 1100-1600hz? I wonder if there would be any difference if you just took that woofer out.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

I said mid-bassses so there's at least 2 of them . Therefore it crosses at 1100Hz with one of them and 1600Hz with the other. They both play in the same enclosure. Lower cutting point would be an extraordinary 50Hz wich is pretty impressive for a driver that small !


----------

